# New aquarium, needs some repairs



## coryjac0b (Jan 17, 2005)

Well over the weekend i picked up an aquarium from a friend of mine that needs a lil work. The trim around the top was origanally made of wood, and the aquariums was origanally in someones wall, the front glass is about 1/2 inch thick, and the sides are about 1/4 inch thick. The trim around the bottom is fine, but the trim around the top is actually missing one side piece, and falling off in a nother place, and i was wondering if anyone has ideas to go about repairing the trim, or maybe a company that sells replacement trim. The dimensions are: 42x19.5x19. the guy i got it from says 75g. Any thoughts or ideas would be much appreciated.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

More like 70 gallons but he was fairly close, not sure on the repair... sorry.


----------



## coryjac0b (Jan 17, 2005)

oh, well nevermind on the repair, just went to the LFS, and he can order me a 12ft length of the wood grai style trim.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Really?
hmmm... that's a pretty handy thing to know.


----------

